# Taping Knives....



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The only thing with carbon steel is that it corrodes almost instantly and I like stainless for the reason that it does not. You should shop to see if you can find one with the flex to it you are missing.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

And stainless lasts much longer for that exact reason, no rust. I've always used Ames "feather light" stainless steel knives. They're recognized more for their line of "automatic" taping tools, but they do sell (or at least did) hand tools. I bought my second set of knives probably 10 years ago after getting 20 or so years out of the first set. The corners on the first set were severely "rounded off" from the years of use and I used them until the rivets in the handle of my 10" came loose (still worked fine, but I figured it was time). The new set wasn't quite as flexible as I was used to, but I got used to it eventually. As sdsester said, look around and find something that has the "right amount" of flex for you. Nothing wrong with the old "blue blades" if that's what you find to be your best "fit", especially for occasional use. Sorry, but I can't deal with the 14" knife (12" is plenty for skim). Or maybe I should say the 14" pan full of mud.....


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jul 29, 2010)

I envy you mud guys. I pick up a taping knife once every 5 years or so. Moreso by choice, but this time, it was force of the hand due to Irene and 24" drywall cutback. Ended up taking down some walls, and some soffitt rework as well. Tapering and mudding /floating out the butt joints was all cake. Getting the final details on the inside/outside corners I'm dragging my feet on, as I like to get it to be less tapered and flat on the plane.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Understand the circumstances and hate to hear it. Just be patient and remember "less is better" when it comes to finishing. Several thin coats will turn out better than trying to "pile on" a heavy coat (or two) of mud. Best of luck...


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm looking for a 14" taping knife for several soffits and my two local big box stores only have blue steel. I could get one of these Wall-Board Tools knives or this Kobalt knife or I can look somewhere else for SS. I guess most people prefer blue steel.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you can wait for shipping time, go to All-Wall.com, they show several brands of 14" stainless knives. I've never used a 14", haven't seen the need, but they carry them from around $9.00 up.....


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't forget the mud pan also as most will not accommodate a 14" knife. A person that does a lot of finishing is continuously scrapping his knife on the side of the pan and over time this makes the knife more flexible. That is why a new knife always feels stiffer. When I used knifes and a bread pan I always went SS and 12" was as big as I went. But now that I've changed to hawk and trowel I use a 12 a 14 and a 16.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I ended up getting one at HD tonight. I didn't get a pan. I spread mud on the knife with a smaller knife that fits in the tub of mud.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

That's the other problem ToolSeeker pointed out. I doubt you will find a 14" pan other than on the internet or possibly at a drywall supply. I may be wrong, but I haven't seen one lately other than online. Have never seen a need for a 14", but if that's what "float's your boat" go for it! Seems like a lot of trouble the way you're going about it (putting the mud on the big knife with a smaller one). If it works for you though, that's what counts...


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

It fits my closet extension project perfectly. It lets me make one sweep down a 12-1/4" wall instead of two which would create a ridge that I'd have to smooth out. On the other wall it's wide enough so I can run it down the existing wall and make the new section perfectly level with it.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Who uses a 14" knife? my standard set of knifes 4 inch for setting the tape 6" first coat 8" for second and 10 or 12" on the third coat and skim coat. 14 won't even fit in the mud pan.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

These 14" pans are supposedly in stock at my local Home Depot. I saw a $5 plastic one too but I'm satisfied without one.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Hard to find, but the pans (and knives) are available. As someone who uses finishing tools on a regular basis, I've never seen a need for a 14" knife, but if someone sees a need the tools are available. Not really sure I'd spend the money for such a specific use that the OP is suggesting... but it's not my call.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Let me clarify something. A standard mud pan is 14" so it will accomodate a 12" knife. When we say a 14" pan what we mean is a pan that is for a 14" knife. A 14" knife will not fit in a 14" pan.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Dorado said:


> I guess most people prefer blue steel.


No it is what the store buys to sell you they buy cheap sell it for a profit most people that go to the box stores are only doing this one time and one time only. So carbon steel is what they grab and when the job is done in to the rubbish bin goes the knife. I love the SS knives.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> A 14" knife will not fit in a 14" pan.


It will if you shop at Home Depot.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

I still don't see the need for a 14" knife. But hey not my money.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

14" knives were a fad in the mid to late 90's here. Even when wiping down behind boxes the need for one pointless. If someone cant finish with a 12, chances are they cant finish with 14 either.

I only use Stainless for my smaller knives_4,5, and blue for my 8,10,12. All sheetrock brand with the green hammer handles. Same with pan sheetrock brand.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I read that stainless marks up the walls. I guess that bothers some home owners. I need stiffness for my current job so blue steel was right for me. Stiffer than what I have would be even better. I had to slide the left 4" of the knife down a finished wall and I wanted the right side to be parallel. I think the thickness of the mud caused some flexing so I had to make extra passes.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have never had stainless mark the wall. What kind of mark?


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Never ever had a a stainless steel knife mark a wall. I think what you read or was told is bunk on stainless.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Can't find it now. I wouldn't have worried about it anyway. I didn't even mind the rust marks from my plain steel trowel. I stopped using it because I discovered it wasn't straight and had no stiffener between the handle and blade. I don't think I would have bought the 14" knife if I had a 12" knife.


----------



## BirdSlapper (Apr 25, 2013)

I've got a couple of 4" knives I used for handling ink at work. For small projects they've been fine, but now I've got a lot. I'm going to pop for the 14". I'll leave my problems and questions for another thread. God, I hate this.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Just my $.02 I have been doing drywall for many years now, and I would not even consider a 14" knife. They are hard to handle, the pan full of mud gets heavy, and they gouge the surface very easy. When I was using knifes 12" was as big as I would go. But to be fair now that I use a hawk and trowels I use a 12" 14" and 16". I find they are stiffer and I have a lot better control and I can pull a lot tighter, (remove more compound) and leave a smoother surface.


----------



## BirdSlapper (Apr 25, 2013)

A buddy was telling me to get the biggest knife I can handle. Upon going into HD and handling a 14", I wouldn't even mess with a 12. I picked up an 8".


----------

